# Feeding Bettas



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi..

Can someone please make me a list of things you can feed your Betta??
I think mine is real hungry and about to die because he is just lying under a stone doing nothing..
PLEASE MAKE A LIST 4 ME!

URGENT***


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

:betta:mine eat Betta balls (obviously) they also love good flake food , baby brine shrimp and small bits occasionally blood worms 2-3 small pieces.
to much shrimp iv read can be bad on the digestive system so go sparingly on anything with exoskeleton's also they can eat a raw unshelled pea , sometimes that will help if they are sick with constipation from there diet . 
Can i ask what makes you think its hungry , what types of behavior is it exhibiting ??:fish9:


----------



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

I thought the fish was dead because he was just lying under a plant and doing nothing. So then I saw oky no it's not dead and then I went on the internet and read that they don't really eat goldfish flakes, and that is all I've been feeding my fish the whole time. So now for the last 3 days I've fed them bloodworms and my Betta is swimming around again and not just lying under the rocks and plants anymore.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

pellets, frozen and live bbs, bloodworms, daphnia, and grindal worms.


----------



## Flapjackrollercoaster (Apr 13, 2013)

I've had some problems with my Betta, too.

When I bought him I bought some Tetra Betta pellets. He ignored them. That night I went to the local grocery store and bought generic tropical flakes. He ignores those, too.

Recently I bought freeze dried bloodworms which he loves. I also bought some expensive pellets that are really small in a fancy pouch with some Japanese name that he will taste and spit out a couple times. If the bloodworms are in the tank he ignores those pellets completely.

It looks like I can't keep him on a bloodworm-only diet so what else could I try? I've spent about $20 trying to find food for this fella but I want to make sure he has a rounded diet. Any ideas? What are bbs and daphnia?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Omega One pellets were a hit with my boys, and occasionally they'd get regular tropical flakes. I sometimes gave them live mosquito larva from my ponds and live cherry shrimp culls for treats.

What are the temps you guys are keeping your bettas at? Lower temps slows down their digestion, makes them sluggish, and makes them more vulnerable to disease.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Look online for attisons betta pellets. I feed these to my guys and because they are made with bbs, they seem to all enjoy them a ton.

Also freeze dried is not good for your boy. Invest in frozen bloodworms and foods to help round his diet out.


----------



## Flapjackrollercoaster (Apr 13, 2013)

So this morning I gave him the expensive pellets and he ate those after a few tastes. I know he wants the bloodworms, though. Those should be given sparingly, right? Like a nice steak dinner?

Also, I was thinking, and this might be a no brainer question but that's why I'm asking you guys, can I feed him insects and worms from the local environment? My roommate squished a small spider with a book last night and I thought maybe Mo would like to eat it. They are insectivores after all, right? And what if I cut up some small earthworms? Is that unsafe? Okay thanks!


----------

